# Keeping tank uncovered? and limpets



## johnnymillenium (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys just have a few questions about keeping a tank uncovered, or rather without a hood. Is that okay to do? I've been keeping the hood on as it keeps the water temp higher a bit higher around 76-78. but I've noticed that my amazon frogbit is getting killed off by condensation lensing on one side of the hood because the stupid thing doesn't have a centered light, its on the left side. I'm wondering if I should just switch out the hood for a lamp positioned above the tank. would I need some kind of cover in that case, a piece of glass maybe? 

Also I've noticed that I've got limpets! anyone have any experience with em? I've read a decent amount on other sites about experiences with them, some people like them others hate them. I'm thinking since my tank is only a 2.5 that I probably don't want them considering they might populate like crazy. I read somewhere that nerites can get rid of them by out competing them for food and killing them off that way. Also baby asssasin snails will eat them. Sounds frightening.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The biggest concern I would have leaving the tank uncovered is that the fish will jump and die, which is a very real possibility in bettas. If you feel that it is necessary drop the water level to at least three inches below the edge of the tank.

I have limpets in a few of my tanks (probably more, but they're only visible in a few). They've never done any harm and I actually enjoy watching them sometimes. I'm pretty sure they eat algae too, and that coupled with their small size means that I don't care if they are in my tanks. Trying to remove them seems like it would be a huge pain in the butt.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

limpets die out over time, it seems that they might need saltwater in their life cycle.


----------



## johnnymillenium (Feb 15, 2013)

Interesting. They do irk me a bit cos all of the sudden, Boom! baby limpets everywhere! kinda cool, yet also kinda gross. I'm not sure how I feel about them. :/

Yea my betta jumping out and dying is a bit of a concern. although I've never seen him jump unless he's in the cup while I'm changing water or I'm feeding him and he's trying to get the food out of my fingers. I'm not sure what I'll do cos dropping the water 3 inches is out of the question considering its such a small tank, that would leave like 5 inches of water.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

If you have lots of plant cover they are less likely to jump out. But you can never trust a betta not to jump, especially if its pk or female


----------

